

Facebook secretly developing LinkedIn competitor - christopherscot
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/11/17/facebook-at-work_n_6169136.html

======
softdev12
I had thought that Facebook itself was always trying to be a LinkedIn
competitor. They just weren't able to convince users to displace LinkedIn.

